# Keyboard For Android Port Of Hp Touchpad



## chin_a_ling (Oct 17, 2011)

SO I love my Android port, but I also loved the webOS keyboard. I have been reading a lot of things about thumb keyboard for android so I decided to download it, however I see no changes on my keyboard. Does anyone else have this problem?

also can any of you suggest a great keyboard on the touchpad?


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

menu > settings > language and keyboard > make thumb keyboard defauly


----------



## chin_a_ling (Oct 17, 2011)

I already set it default but I see no change

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lddrizzt (Aug 26, 2011)

On the keyboard you will notice a key with a little gear on it.
Long press it, and a menu will pop up that asks to select input method.
Choose Thumb Keyboard.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

Did you long press a text input box > Input Method > Thumb Keyboard?


----------



## maddog497 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have suggested this one a couple of times. A.I.type tablet keyboard. It's really good in my opinion.


----------



## chin_a_ling (Oct 17, 2011)

Got it thanks!

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------

